# Grass like plants for aquarium?



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there a plant I could get to put on the bottom of my fish tank to make it look like a "grass" or "carpet" look to it?

Thanks!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Dwarf pygmy chain is your best bet for lowtech and no CO2.

Make sure you have something besides gravel, preferably a fertile substrate as well.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

is there anything else that's a bit shorter, but more fuzzy and soft? Like a moss kind of type.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Uh, moss.

Just make your own moss tiles and lay them on the substrate. If you want anything that carpets in a low tech you are limited.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Uh, moss.


Made me lol XD


flame moss is nice. Ive yet to get some peacock ;(


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you use gravel or sand for flame moss? and how do you clean it? It is very pretty and might work but I am afraid it will grow to big for my tank.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL! Moss grows VERY slowly. It would take a long LONG time (think year(s)) to have moss overrun your tank


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww man lol. I'll probably try the Dwarf pygmy chain.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Mosses don't grow that slow..

Just search the forum for "moss wall"

If thats too much work and you don't have too much filtration, you can still just cut up a portion of java moss into real tiny pieces (in a food processor perhaps) rinse the pieces if you can, then dump them in your tank. They'll anchor themselves all over your tank decor and substrate.

Mosses would grow best in a dry start: if you have an extra tank pm me and Ill come back and tell you how.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Mosses don't grow that slow..
> 
> Just search the forum for "moss wall"
> 
> ...


I actually saw some one else do this on another forum, was quite interesting. With more area where the moss will grow, it does make sense that chooping it up will make it grow in faster.

Moss, if wanted to made into a carpet type plant will do fine in anything because it doesn't really root in the same way other plants do. The most common method is the moss ceramic tiles, or stainless steel mesh with moss sandwiched in between. It will grow in eventually depending on your tank conditions. Moss may grow fast in some tanks but slow in others.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

my flame moss grows pretty quickly. shaved it two weeks back and today the "flames" are back again.

ofcourse you cant compare with stem plants...


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanted to make the bottom really soft so my betta have a soft and comfy spot to lay down when he goes to sleep. Lol. I might try that moss thing, but I'll see if anyone else have other suggestions, if not I'll try that if I can.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

There's riccia and fissidens, but they like higher light and would probably be just as slow growing in.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

fissidens dont neccessarily need highlight...
however a lower water temperature is preferrable.
mine is growing pretty well under med-low light.

riccia is just annoying  you will need highlight if you want to tie it intona carpet


----------



## ChristyB (Aug 14, 2012)

I was thinking a marmio ball, a anacharis, and another one but I cant seem to think of its name now. It had big leafs where the betta can hide under but didnt look like it grew that big.


----------

